# Facebook



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I decided to follow up on the 3% thread and went on facebook to see what I could find out. That didn’t work out so well, but that is another story.

Now I am trying to permanently delete my Facebook account without sucess. I can log in with a correct email/password but Fakebook says my email/password combo is incorrect for deleting my account. Fakebook sucks.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Chiefster23 I was lucky and got out while it was still possible. First, they hid the path to delete, and now this. Best you can do is change the 'who can see my stuff' settings to 'Only me'. The data and pics will never "go away" (nor do they on deleted accounts) - but you can get it out of public view, and slow down anyone who doesn't have a court order. Good luck.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Thankfully Fakebook was never anything that I got involved with. With that said, they are now under federal investigation for disclosing member information without authorization. I really would like to see the CIA spy tool that it is, hit very hard.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/20/17142806/how-to-delete-facebook-page-account-data-privacy

I'm thinking about doing this.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton. I followed that procedure. Several times. I even logged out and back in, sucessfully. Then I changed my password and logged back in, sucessfully. At every try they told me my email/password combo was incorrect. It’s all bullshit. Facebook is a data mining operation that I am very sorry I ever got involved with. 
I’m sure Mountaingirl is correct. Even if I could delete my account, I’m quite sure they would still retain my data indefinately. Thankfully I never entered anything but the bare minumum required to open a basic account. It still ticks me off. Shortly after I went on facebook my email inbox started overflowing with spam and garbage. I’m done with fakebook!


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

I joined FB when it was just getting started nationally and only had an account with them for less than a year, once it became obvious that they started harvesting humans I deleted the account.

Not that it means anything......and only a suggestion but drop FB, no good comes from it. I guess letter writing or calling someone is so 8 track?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/20/17142806/how-to-delete-facebook-page-account-data-privacy
> 
> I'm thinking about doing this.


The "download all your stuff first" thing? I wouldn't. 
Everything you downloaded would just be on another accessible device (yours).


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> ...Now I am trying to permanently delete my Facebook account without sucess. I can log in with a correct email/password but Fakebook says my email/password combo is incorrect for deleting my account. Fakebook sucks.


Welcome to the Hotel California...
You can check out anytime you like
But you can never leave.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I decided to follow up on the 3% thread and went on facebook to see what I could find out. That didn't work out so well, but that is another story.
> 
> Now I am trying to permanently delete my Facebook account without sucess. I can log in with a correct email/password but Fakebook says my email/password combo is incorrect for deleting my account. Fakebook sucks.


You can never permanently delete your account. Even if you go through their procedure for that the accounts stays as is only inactive. Once you log in again it activates the account. This is how Zuckerberg claims to have so many people on FB. It's a sham. If I were you I'd just log out and forget it exists.

As for 3 percenters, the guy I talked to said they were getting away from FB because it's not friendly to conservatives. What they have done is started a forum much like this one. Only thing is you can't just sign up. You have to be invited.

Just google original 3 %ers and contact them from that page. A member from your area (zone) will get in touch with you via email.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Welcome to the Hotel California...
> You can check out anytime you like
> But you can never leave.


That should be California's national anthem once they leave the Union. 
Hell, it's already their State song.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Personal data is being "mined" from many sources. 
Years ago I watched a "60 Minutes" segment on a company in California whose business consisted of massive computers that collected and collated data on Americans, then sold that data to marketing firms.
Used your credit or debit card at Walmart, a supermarket chain? You are in the system. Rent a car? You are in the system.

All the tiny bits of info, the trail of crumbs you leave everytime you interact electronically (maybe even on forums too), is fed into that computer system and added all together to form a profile on YOU.
And the government does it too. They just built a huge facility for this out in the west.

Google "data mining" and "data collection" for more info.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep, you can't avoid having an electronic fingerprint today. And if by assiduous effort you do, you will be an outlier and will attract even more scrutiny by the spooks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Facebook Keeps Track Of A Terrifying Number Of Details About You: Here's How To See That Data


Facebook Keeps Track Of A Terrifying Number Of Details About You: Here's How To See That Data


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Facebook Keeps Track Of A Terrifying Number Of Details About You: Here's How To See That Data


That's the same process that Denton's link in post #4 lays out. 
Your link is also a good article, though.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

From Sasquatch; As for 3 percenters, the guy I talked to said they were getting away from FB because it's not friendly to conservatives. What they have done is started a forum much like this one. Only thing is you can't just sign up. You have to be invited.

Just google original 3 %ers and contact them from that page. A member from your area (zone) will get in touch with you via email.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I'm cautious about getting involved with any organization and I wanted to meet at least one member before deciding to join. Nobody personally contacted me in spite of my request. I just got a detailed questionnaire via email that I was supposed to fill out so that they could 
"Vet me." So I'm supposed to just fill out a form with all my personal info and email it off to some anonymous person at a generic email address? This whole episode has pretty much told me all I need to know about the 3%. If this is their entry procedure, their ranks are filled with people that are pretty dumb when it comes to identity theft. I'll pass.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> From Sasquatch; As for 3 percenters, the guy I talked to said they were getting away from FB because it's not friendly to conservatives. What they have done is started a forum much like this one. Only thing is you can't just sign up. You have to be invited.
> 
> Just google original 3 %ers and contact them from that page. A member from your area (zone) will get in touch with you via email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm cautious about getting involved with any organization and I wanted to meet at least one member before deciding to join. Nobody personally contacted me in spite of my request. I just got a detailed questionnaire via email that I was supposed to fill out so that they could 
"Vet me." So I'm supposed to just fill out a form with all my personal info and email it off to some anonymous person at a generic email address? This whole episode has pretty much told me all I need to know about the 3%. If this is their entry procedure, their ranks are filled with people that are pretty dumb when it comes to identity theft. I'll pass.[/QUOTE]That's not the experience I had. I was emailed by the zone leader for my area. In the email he gave me some info on him and the group and gave me his phone number so we could talk so we could vet each other.

Remember there are several groups claiming the name 3 percent. The group I talked with was the "original 3 percent".

Sorry you didn't like your experience.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys, like RPD said, your in the system.
Krogers cards, all your credit card info, Harbor freight buyers program, all of it. HERE. They have us in a barrel, they know we love GOD AND GUNS here.
If you think your immune, your wrong. Your cell phone contract, your drivers license info, your google searches, all of it!!!
But, what does it really mean? 
I'm still waiting on the three % email. I am NOT the GREY MAN. I'm just DEEBO.
And yes, I had some pictures on FB, an old account, tried like hell to get them off. no luck.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I did manage to deactivate my account, but not delete it. I full well understand that every electronic transaction we have is tracked and stored. Not much we can do about that. But I do try to limit and control my personal info as much as possible where I can. We are certainly living in the age of big brother. My wife is bugging me to get one of those advertised DNA tests. I won’t do it. I may be paranoid but I would bet that that data is compromised too.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

RedLion said:


> Thankfully Fakebook was never anything that I got involved with. With that said, they are now under federal investigation for disclosing member information without authorization. I really would like to see the CIA spy tool that it is, hit very hard.


Same here! My wife and I are the only people I know that never had an account. So glad I never took the plunge.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm on FB every day.
My "profile" probably looks like this:
Vietnam veteran; gun enthusiast; right wing; military history enthusiast to the highest degree; extreme disgust of commies, socialists, leftists, snowflakes, Democrats, progressives, liberals and statists; big rig truck lover; loves dogs and various wild animals, and other mundane facts. They also know my real name (because I belong to specific Face Book military groups to keep in touch with my war buddies) and ONE of my email addresses.
When Obama was in power, no one came in the dead of night to take me away.
Couple that with what the State of Florida (and to a lesser degree, Georgia) knows about me and firearms, my home address, what vehicle I drive, etc.
Add in the IRS. Add in the FBI. Add in my local county Sheriff's Department because they backgrounded me prior to some training classes, so they have a file as well.

Bottom line - I'm not going to live in fear. I'm not going to let fear control me and keep me from doing things I enjoy. 
Life is too short to dance with ugly women.

Anybody ever buy ammo on line? Credit or debit card? Street address? Guess what - your info and what you bought is in some data mining computer somewhere.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Move or change jobs. Social security will know. I'm sure that info gets passed around.
DMV- If you want to drive. You have to go dining to them.
Local church if little old lady next door doesn't like you.
Why worry about it.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm on FB every day.
> My "profile" probably looks like this:
> Vietnam veteran; gun enthusiast; right wing; military history enthusiast to the highest degree; extreme disgust of commies, socialists, leftists, snowflakes, Democrats, progressives, liberals and statists; big rig truck lover; loves dogs and various wild animals, and other mundane facts. They also know my real name (because I belong to specific Face Book military groups to keep in touch with my war buddies) and ONE of my email addresses.
> When Obama was in power, no one came in the dead of night to take me away.
> ...


Good on ya, RPD.

I detest FB for their disingenuous methods, but it is a great tool when used to one's benefit, and I'm glad you're using it.

I dont worry about being on lists anymore.

Got my "Patriot Member" ID card from GOA in the mail today, and a nice welcome packet from Idaho Second Amendment Alliance. If I'm going to be on a "list" - I'm gonna start at the freakin top... and 'they' have already seen my 'Call To Arms' website. LOL 
You weenies can play with FB. :vs_smirk:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Thankfully Fakebook was never anything that I got involved with. With that said, they are now under federal investigation for disclosing member information without authorization. I really would like to see the CIA spy tool that it is, hit very hard.


That is the liberal joke of the month. Fake Book..and Google are in the bizness of dissemination of personal data in exchange for money. When Hussiein Obummer and his cohorts did it to track down commie liberals to vote for him the fake news media and other liberal front groups praised him for being so smart and crafty. They are just mad cause Trump and his team outsmarted them at their own game.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I never had a FB account and never will.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just trolled a BLM racist. You want me to give up the joy? Sigh.

Seriously. He trolled, first. The tables turned, quickly.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I decided to follow up on the 3% thread and went on facebook to see what I could find out. That didn't work out so well, but that is another story.
> 
> Now I am trying to permanently delete my Facebook account without sucess. I can log in with a correct email/password but Fakebook says my email/password combo is incorrect for deleting my account. Fakebook sucks.


I feel your pain buddy.
I tried to delete my account over five years ago, then about six weeks ago found out it was not deleted, just inactive. Could sign in with the same details and there was my account, exactly as I left it. I thought it was deleted.
I just stays there, like some annoying floater you can't flush away.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I joined FB when it first started, was on it for about a month, deleted my account, if I put my name in a Google search, my old FB account doesn’t show, but other garbage does pop up, I’ve had a pretty colorful life, never physically hurt anyone or broke any laws  ,on a positive side , some positive achievements also popped up......no Facebook......


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Jackangus said:


> I feel your pain buddy.
> I tried to delete my account over five years ago, then about six weeks ago found out it was not deleted, just inactive. Could sign in with the same details and there was my account, exactly as I left it. I thought it was deleted.
> I just stays there,* like some annoying floater you can't flush away.*


Best FB description EVER!!! :vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Do folks see how Facebook censoring conservatives fits in with this?.....



> Zuckerberg: 'I Would Love to See' Some Internet Regulations


Zuckerberg: ?I Would Love to See? Some Internet Regulations



> And this is the point of all this and the Russia ads nonsense. All this stuff has been going on forever, but now they want to use it to try to control what you see and use their algorithm to shut down conservative sites and thought.


https://www.weaselzippers.us/379225-zuckerberg-i-would-love-to-see-some-internet-regulations/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Do folks see how Facebook censoring conservatives fits in with this?.....
> 
> Zuckerberg: ?I Would Love to See? Some Internet Regulations
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/379225-zuckerberg-i-would-love-to-see-some-internet-regulations/


There is also video of Obama's campaign tech advisor bragging how she did the exact same thing, with Zuckerberg's blessing, to help Obama win his second term. And of course nobody says a word.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Here, found the story on the video.

http://theduran.com/bombshell-video...tor-bragging-about-exploiting-facebook-users/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Liberals mindset: Do as I say, not as I do........


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I forgot to add that the State of Florida and the Feds have my fingerprints too.
And the Feds have a complete medical file on me at the VA.

Folks, the government already knows a whole lot about you, whether you've ever been on face book or not.
To believe any thing else is just whistling past the graveyard.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sure so overpaid pencil necked geek is reading up on us right now. The only thing i don't post on facebook is "Going on a seven day vacation to anywhere", because it alerts people to the fact that you aren't home. I try to refrain from posting pics of locations till I'm home.
Sometimes i cant resist, like the day I got separated from my friends riding sand dunes in California. I posted "Lost in Glamis Sand dunes, rationing my water."
I use FB to keep up with friends, MAKE NEW FRIENDS like @rice paddy daddy, and the enjoyment of pissing off a few idiots everyday.
Oh, and, yeah, when you older folks took us kids to the mall, and they had workshops and did the KIDSPRINT, you really believe those fingerprints aren't on file?
Anything you can imagine, the long nose of the govt is way worse than that.
I


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Rush Limbaugh was talking about how he knew that Zuckerberg was going to come out asking to be regulated. Zuckerturd wants Fakebook to be a monopoly and through regulation, suppress conservative free speech.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nail. On. The. Head.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm another one who's never had Facebook but, my wife does. What's interesting is if I look at something to buy on my work computer (She has never been on it) advertisements for that item show up on her Facebook.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I'm sure so overpaid pencil necked geek is reading up on us right now. The only thing i don't post on facebook is "Going on a seven day vacation to anywhere", because it alerts people to the fact that you aren't home. I try to refrain from posting pics of locations till I'm home.
> Sometimes i cant resist, like the day I got separated from my friends riding sand dunes in California. I posted "Lost in Glamis Sand dunes, rationing my water."
> I use FB to keep up with friends, MAKE NEW FRIENDS like @rice paddy daddy,


I just wanted to mention that Deebo looks nothing like his avatar here on PF. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I never had the urge to do fakebook, twat, tweet, chirp or any of that crap. Just never had any interest. Besides, I am sure there are quite enough alphabet soup agencies and big brothers tracking me as it is.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I'm sure so overpaid pencil necked geek is reading up on us right now. The only thing i don't post on facebook is "Going on a seven day vacation to anywhere", because it alerts people to the fact that you aren't home. I try to refrain from posting pics of locations till I'm home.
> Sometimes i cant resist, like the day I got separated from my friends riding sand dunes in California. I posted "Lost in Glamis Sand dunes, rationing my water."
> I use FB to keep up with friends, MAKE NEW FRIENDS like @rice paddy daddy, and the enjoyment of pissing off a few idiots everyday.
> Oh, and, yeah, when you older folks took us kids to the mall, and they had workshops and did the KIDSPRINT, you really believe those fingerprints aren't on file?
> ...


 No face book ever for me. But just because a post some where may indicate I am not home , does not mean it is safe to attempt a break in. Prepared means prepared.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I just wanted to mention that Deebo looks nothing like his avatar here on PF. :tango_face_smile:


Ha, changed my avatar, just for shits and giggles.


----------

